# Logging road radio?



## MR4WD (Dec 4, 2008)

Is there such a thing as a radio that I can dial in the frequency that's posted on the road entrance for the loaded/empty deal? There's got to be a hundred different frequency's for all the logging roads that I travel on in my area so picking up a handheld/truckmount dedicated to 8 channels or whatever just wouldn't work.

Bout' the only thing I know about radio's is to key the mike then talk! 

Thanks for your help,
Chad.


----------



## RPM (Dec 4, 2008)

You can buy programable radios that you key the frequency into - Icom makes a couple of good ones. Denbil radio in Salmon Arm sells them (down the road from your Hydro yard on Auto Rd.) They're not cheap at about $600-750.

Having a radio with the right frequency is a good idea if you know there is logging traffic around and you know how to use it. Know what the local radio talk is....empty / loaded / up / down. In our area - loaded and empty is reserved for logging trucks / low beds. Pickups will call "up at 0 - Scotch Creek" to indicate that you are started in and "down at...km" to indicate out. Keep it short and sweet as the radio is for logging traffic and not the gereral public. In my experience though, a radio isn't the be all, end all that will keep you safe.....ie don't drive by the radio. You will know most of the time when something big is headed your way and all logging traffic has the right of way. There is always that component of the general public that won't have a radio and even the logging guys miss road markers. The best bet is to stay out of active areas - Monday to Friday from about 5 am to 5pm. Sometimes we post signs to that effect othertimes not.

PM me if you have questions about the local logging that is going around salmon Arm if you are curious. There is only about about 8 channels that you need for the 4 or 5 companies in the North Okanagan.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you boys not use the 'CB' like we do down here? We run all our truck traffic on CBs... On the programmable radio note- there's some pretty good Kenwood radios on e-bay for decent prices. Do some research though so you know what you're getting into and what to expect. Same thing on the Icoms, Icom makes a great radio but it's real easy to spend a bunch of money and end up with something not totally practical. 

Down here the cutters use those cheapie Motorola 'Walkabouts', it's a type of higher-end walkie talkie, usually having 32 channels or so. Hunters use them a lot too.


----------



## MR4WD (Dec 5, 2008)

As a work tool, it's been a few years since I've used them. Used the heck out of one in Chetwynd recently for a few months. It's sure nice having a pretty good idea what was around a corner on 16% hill in a fully chained up 6x6 when the road's only 10' wide.

I was in between Mt. Evans and Riley on Lamberton FSR (behind Celista) a while back, half assed exploring but mostly lost when low and behold a loaded truck was taking up most of the switch back. Sure, there were signs the road was well used (culverts, fresh tracks etc) I'm sure I expected the truck more than he expected me, which I don't care to do.

Plus in my ventures up to Anstey Arm, around Adams lake and even behind the house in the fly hills on Charcoal Cr. FSR it'd be nice to have a radio to see who's in the area. Seems I've been surprised on a Saturday more times than not! 

Also, it beats following a empty/loaded logging truck forever if you can call in a pretty close marker to where he'll pull over a bit to let you pass.

I'll have to check out that radio shop. I know at work we have a million of those ICOM's and Motorolas. I remember years back seeing a "ham" radio with tons of frequencies on it. I wonder if I can get my hands on something like that through that place? I'll stop in tomorrow and find out. 

Don't most roads around here post the frequency at the base of the road? Most I've seen post empty/loaded or up/down. I don't get the road numbering system around here either. I get the mile markers, but not the road sequencing.


----------



## slowp (Dec 5, 2008)

I haven't used one but I should. I get the stinkeye sometimes but I'm quick to head for a turnout. Let me see, you say if not in a truck, pickup coming in on the ---road at the ----marker. Or there used to be more imaginative names for spots in the road like crewbus corner, the big rock, Kenny's Ditch, etc but miles are way better. Trucks use loaded and empty and you figure out which way that is. Unless it was really bad, I'd not announce my whereabouts so I could see how they were driving. 

Interesting, a guy told me the radios were banned for use by log trucks in his area, (ok, my ears are plugged you may scream) and it affected their driving habits in a good way--slowed them down. One of the bosses of an outfit once told me he didn't announce where he was, if a trucker ran him off the road that trucker was fired. He liked them to drive nicely. 

Speed isn't a problem anymore on the Forest Service Roads, they are in such bad shape. Ooops I forgot on the 23. That road is a problem because it is still in good shape.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 5, 2008)

We just use a plain ol' fashioned CB radio. 

Gary


----------



## Burvol (Dec 5, 2008)

Channel 14 seems to be the one used the most.


----------



## Roy M (Dec 5, 2008)

Most if not all of the road channels are not available on CB, a VHF is required. Legally, a license is required for each channel used on the VHF but it is usually only an issue if the user gets caught or the license holder files a complaint.
I use mine when entering a posted road but keep quiet going in as the 'loadeds' have the right of way and priority on the radio.
Had one awkward moment on the 300 road north of Ft St James B.C. We were a loaded tow truck and a pickup coming out after dark and it was snowing heavily. A 'loaded' was calling but we were too tired to notice his marker numbers were going up, not down, and the signal was getting stronger.We met an over wide on a narrow stretch and neither could back up so it was a little tense.


----------



## slowp (Dec 6, 2008)

Burvol said:


> Channel 14 seems to be the one used the most.




They spray paint the channel on the road or rocks and then I have to chew somebody out. Aaaargh, the responsibility of it all!


----------



## MR4WD (Dec 6, 2008)

So where does a guy get a VHF radio that you can easily program random frequencies on?

My favourite trick is to have my radio off, then turn it on right before I enter a road. "on at 39.5 bridge loaded" and then you hear holy hell because whoever's got a long wide load coming up empty at 38 and they've been talking for the last 10 minutes telling people to stay clear. Whoops!


----------



## RPM (Dec 6, 2008)

Posted radio frequencies or company channels are posted on all roads in our area that have active road use permits on them or have active logging - its a WCB requirement. There will be lots of older roads that are inactive that don't have the signs b/c there not in use or there will be the odd one or two that someone has used to set there sights with during hunting season.

We don't use CB's b/c you get too much overlap with differnet companies in close proximity to each other...and then some hunter gets on wanting to know where the deer are, in the mean time you're trying to call your marker so as not to get tun over by the loaded coming out. Its bad enough when the highway truckers finds one of our channels and gets going. Same with the "talk-about" radios - everyone has one and everyone talks on them. And the range isn't far enough either. We have "tones" on some of our logging channels so we can tune other users out - you may be able to hear us but wouldn't be able to transmit. We have a couple of repeater sites for those ones and they cover the entire chart area. 

And the VHF radio is an Icom / Motorola - it will have a key pad and a secret hand shake to enter frequencies with.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 7, 2008)

Some roads have the CB channel posted. Mostly 19 down here.


----------



## Roy M (Dec 10, 2008)

Here 19 is the chatter channel, often too much traffic to be useful as a road frequency.


----------



## RPM (Dec 10, 2008)

Roy M said:


> Here 19 is the chatter channel, often too much traffic to be useful as a road frequency.



Which is why our roads have dedicated road channels specifically for log hauling / industrial traffic. Nothing worse than trying to call your mile boards and some yahoo with your channel is chin wagging with his buddy about nothing like its their own private channel. Worse is when the hindu long haul truckers out on the highways find your road channel and start yippin back and forth like they're planning a :censored: jihad or something. 

Anyways, the system works for the most part although once and awhile a coffee still gets spilled all over your dash when you're trying to make the ditch - usually when someone has missed a call or is tuned to the wrong channel. Everyones polite about it though...we are Canadian after all


----------

